# Vintage Cobblestone Installation?



## tonehill (Sep 16, 2009)

What is available for a base for installing Vintage Cobblestones in NC. They vary in depth by as much as an inch. In New England we have a ready and inexpensive supply of Blue Stone Dust. 

What would you reccomend that is available and affordable? This is a drive way about 3000 Sq. Ft.

Thanks for your help

tonehill


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

New England has nothing on us. We also have Bluestone dust although we call it screenings or quarry fines. Actually I believe it is granite dust but we use it as bedding material typically as a 1" bed on top of ABC gravel. Any quarry or landscape supplier should have it. Where are you located?

Sounds like a pain to lay cobbles with so much variation. Not sure of the most efficient technique.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

A saw.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Here in New England most cobbles have that much variance in size. As natural1 said, a bedding layer of stone dust over 8" of road base, each unit set individually with a deadblow.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Captainsls said:


> Here in New England most cobbles have that much variance in size. As natural1 said, a bedding layer of stone dust over 8" of road base, each unit set individually with a deadblow.



Yup, just like that. I have just started using polymeric sand also, we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Except, I set my perimeter on end in 4" of hand mixed concrete. The big CT state plow trucks just bounce off of them. :thumbup:


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

CJKarl said:


> Except, I set my perimeter on end in 4" of hand mixed concrete. The big CT state plow trucks just bounce off of them. :thumbup:


We do the same only in about 12" of crete:tt2:

I had to remove a 20-liner foot portion of it once. Took me about 6 hours in a tracked cat. :sad:

As far as using the poly in the joints, I see no problem with it except for the cost. There is a product that resembles bluestone dust and accommodates joints larger than the typical paver allowances. We use it for dry laid bluestone.
http://www.gatordustbond.com/


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Gatordust, I'll look for that.


----------

